# Cruze Diesel pricing



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

For 2017, the Diesel will only be available on the LT sedan. For 18, it'll be on both the sedan and the hatch, as well as all trim levels.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I got a brand new Gen 1, for 21K. It all depends how long these things sit on the lots....


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

TexasRaider94 said:


> I just checked out all the info available on Cruze Diesel after seeing a Facebook post from Chevy about its EPA ratings. It also seems the cost is more in line with the LT pricing than the Gen 1 was. I have a 16.5 LT with the sun and sound and convenience packages and that stickers for 24,600 or so. The Diesel comes standard with convenience already and it's sticker was 24,900 or something? If I remember right the Gen 1 was 25000 or higher starting off without much added


Just remember this for 14/15 was only available in automatic tranny. The auto is a $1,600 option now, that's a big part of the difference. I like my auto, not sure I would want another manual again. Obviously, more cost effective for the manual now that it is offered.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I hope my dealership orders a couple with a manual so I can try one out.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Big thing for me will be if I can get the manual with the Premier. I remember seeing something saying that, with the diesel, it could be had, but obviously we won't know until the 2018s are out.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Big thing for me will be if I can get the manual with the Premier. I remember seeing something saying that, with the diesel, it could be had, but obviously we won't know until the 2018s are out.


For current model in 17 lt trim can't get the Bose sun and sound and safety package in manual transmission, I would prefer the Premier trim and get all the goodies. I had a 14 eco manual, my 15 CTD rides noticeably better due to heavier and z link rear. Not sure I would want to trade for something that may not ride as well as what I already have.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Premier has the Z-Link, as well as the heated steering wheel - two big must haves for me. If that doesn't allow me to have a manual, that sucks - but I'll take those over the trans.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> The Premier has the Z-Link, as well as the heated steering wheel - two big must haves for me. If that doesn't allow me to have a manual, that sucks - but I'll take those over the trans.


Not likely going to be available with a manual.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> For current model in 17 lt trim can't get the Bose sun and sound and safety package in manual transmission, I would prefer the Premier trim and get all the goodies. I had a 14 eco manual, my 15 CTD rides noticeably better due to heavier and z link rear. Not sure I would want to trade for something that may not ride as well as what I already have.


The huge 18" wheels kinda cancel out the ride quality compared to the 16"s, which feel like a wet noodle but ride amazingly. But they go around corners well!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My 15 has 17s and it rides well. When I test drove 17 Premier RS I drove maybe 25 miles, didn't drive in enough conditions to know the ride but seemed fine.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The Premier with 17/18's ride quality is sublime.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> The Premier has the Z-Link, as well as the heated steering wheel - two big must haves for me. If that doesn't allow me to have a manual, that sucks - but I'll take those over the trans.


If they have a heated steering wheel I would love to know if I could swap one into my 1st Gen diesel. It's the only option I wish it came with


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> My 15 has 17s and it rides well. When I test drove 17 Premier RS I drove maybe 25 miles, didn't drive in enough conditions to know the ride but seemed fine.


I would definitely call it more "busy" than either of the 16" models I had before (my 1LT or the new LT I had for weeks as a rental). It's not harsh or jarring, but it's more communicative about what's on the road vs just shrugging it off. 

Then again, 99% of the roads around me are crap, especially the one that I live off.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> If they have a heated steering wheel I would love to know if I could swap one into my 1st Gen diesel. It's the only option I wish it came with


That and push-button start.



jblackburn said:


> I would definitely call it more "busy" than either of the 16" models I had before (my 1LT or the new LT I had for weeks as a rental). It's not harsh or jarring, but it's more communicative about what's on the road vs just shrugging it off.
> 
> Then again, 99% of the roads around me are crap, especially the one that I live off.


I'll take that over a floaty ride and extra roll from sidewalls. The difference between my 195/60R15 all-seasons and my 225/40R18 Direzza ZIIs on my Cobalt, with the suspension setup I have, while definitely firmer, feels far more refined. The car itself really doesn't have body roll, but those all-seasons sure do. The ZIIs have none.



EricSmit said:


> Not likely going to be available with a manual.


There was a post on here where someone found something saying otherwise. But that's a bit far back. I'll believe it when I see it. To be, I'm taking the creature comforts over the trans. I spend enough time in stop and go to see that as a benefit of an automatic, haha.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> There was a post on here where someone found something saying otherwise. But that's a bit far back. I'll believe it when I see it. To be, I'm taking the creature comforts over the trans. I spend enough time in stop and go to see that as a benefit of an automatic, haha.


Chevrolet doesn't even plan to put the manual in the regular premier hatch.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Chevrolet doesn't even plan to put the manual in the regular premier hatch.


What I recall was that it would be diesel-only.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> What I recall was that it would be diesel-only.


Maybe I'm forgetting. I'll ask my regional Chevrolet rep next time he comes in.


----------

